# Ice creams are gud fr gsd ??



## Shaira gsd (Apr 21, 2017)

My puppy is 4 mnths old....n she doeant tak multivitamins...mooody she is...so i give her wid sme ice cream...it was kala jamum favoured is it okay to give....i gave lik 2-3 days...she is dng f9 bt scared if she gets a habit...she luves ice cream...n jst cant say ni to her irresistible eyes dey are soo cute.....plzz help


----------



## Bjax (Nov 23, 2016)

A little ice cream won't hurt her, but it's not healthy either. Don't overdo it. Just make sure the ice cream is NOT sugar free. Xylitol (artificial sweetener) is toxic to dogs.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Shaira gsd said:


> My puppy is 4 mnths old....n she doeant tak multivitamins...mooody she is...so i give her wid sme ice cream...it was kala jamum favoured is it okay to give....i gave lik 2-3 days...she is dng f9 bt scared if she gets a habit...she luves ice cream...n jst cant say ni to her irresistible eyes dey are soo cute.....plzz help


Is this a joke? There's literally not one legible piece of this whole thing other than you can't say no to a dog that loves ice cream. Wth is kala jamum flavor? 2-3 days of an ice cream binge isn't good but it's not kill the dog either. It may make her sick to her stomach or something but that's about it. 

But if it's a regular thing because you can't say no to her cute eyes then you're going to end up with a Wilfred Brimley dog.


----------



## Bjax (Nov 23, 2016)

thegooseman90 said:


> Is this a joke? There's literally not one legible piece of this whole thing other than you can't say no to a dog that loves ice cream. Wth is kala jamum flavor? 2-3 days of an ice cream binge isn't good but it's not kill the dog either. It may make her sick to her stomach or something but that's about it.
> 
> But if it's a regular thing because you can't say no to her cute eyes then you're going to end up with a Wilfred Brimley dog.


Based on the kala jamum flavor I'm guessing the OP is not a native speaker. Kala jamum is an Indian sweet. The writing was good enough to get the point across. I try not to judge too harshly or assume too much meaning when someone isn't writing in their first language.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bjax said:


> thegooseman90 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a joke? There's literally not one legible piece of this whole thing other than you can't say no to a dog that loves ice cream. Wth is kala jamum flavor? 2-3 days of an ice cream binge isn't good but it's not kill the dog either. It may make her sick to her stomach or something but that's about it.
> ...


Yea I kinda realized that just now and came back to try and delete that cuz it came across as being a jerk. To be 100% honest I thought it was a drunk but that's my fault for assuming. To the op I appoligize for coming across that way but I wouldn't feed your dog ice cream all the time. Even tho she's cute you can't make a habit of giving in to her desires.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Please don't spoil your puppy. Giving in to her cute eyes now will mean trouble later on. I used to let my dog lick the bottom of an empty ice-cream container when I was done with the ice-cream, if it were not a chocolate flavor. I gave my dog the container in the kitchen, not as a reward for begging. 

Another nice treat that is just a little bit better is a little whipped cream. Make sure it is real cream and sugar, no artificial sweeteners. 


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Instead of ice cream, freeze some *unsweetened* kefir or yogurt for your pup in an ice cube tray. It's a wonderful treat for them on a hot day, and most dogs love it. You can also do this with goat's milk, if you have it available.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Magwart said:


> Instead of ice cream, freeze some *unsweetened* kefir or yogurt for your pup in an ice cube tray. It's a wonderful treat for them on a hot day, and most dogs love it. You can also do this with goat's milk, if you have it available.



We do that with pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling). The pups love their daily treat.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Magwart said:


> Instead of ice cream, freeze some *unsweetened* kefir or yogurt for your pup in an ice cube tray. It's a wonderful treat for them on a hot day, and most dogs love it. You can also do this with goat's milk, if you have it available.


Yes, but you CAN sweeten it up with RAW (natural) honey or organic molasses. Both have added health benefits.


Stay away from ice cream. So many unnatural and possibly dangerous sweeteners that could be added under names that may not come across as sweeteners. Watch out with xyltol too in peanut butter.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> Yes, but you CAN sweeten it up with RAW (natural) honey or organic molasses. Both have added health benefits.


Fresh or frozen fruit (bananas, berries) can also be added. By "UNSWEETENED" I want to distinguish "sweetened yogurt" products sold at supermarkets that can have as much sugar in them as ice cream and are often full of artificial flavors and chemicals.


----------



## kriver (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi
I would be extremely careful because I inadvertently poisoned my dog giving him a handful of raisins. It KILLED him.
There are things that you wouldn't think would hurt them. But it does even a little bit does damage to their organs and builds up to harm them. It is not worth the risk. Learn from my major mistake. I didn't know that I was doing something wrong. It was a very bad mistake that I have to live with for the rest of my life. 
Best regards,
K River


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

anybody that has enjoyed an Indian buffet will recognize kala jamun or gulab jamun at the end of the meal.

those are the little round doughy balls sitting in warmed syrup . The original "donut holes" ! 

very very sweet --

Indian ice cream isn't like our version -- it is a more dense , more creamy , milk and cream concentrate --- KULFI

I am lucky to be in an area where there Indian food from every area is available .

watch the pistachios --

as far as sharing "ice cream" with the dog I think I would stop this .

based on many other Indian forum members , the diet available for dogs isn't exactly brilliant .

far too much reliance on rice - flattened rice -- starchy food and very low on protein 
or kibble - corporate food -- that again is considered low quality because it too is grain and starch heavy.

you can create problems - pancreatitis , FUNGAL , and those that come as a result of imbalance or deficiency


----------

